# Artistic STPs



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you name any?
Are there any?


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah we're all artists and most of the handiworks are ours.
We just don't boast about it to sell a canvas with some lines on it millions of dollars as a piece of art.
Anyway, I'm a painter, but I value impressionist works and I hate the expressionst ones... (Oooh I just let my precious feelings out, can you get the idea? Now pay me)
A picture can never save you time, but a car or a computer absolutely can.
That's my view, even though some people might consider me as an artist.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I meant people like David Fincher (an ISTP?)..
or Pablo Picasso?
Was he an STP? I think he was. (or SFP)

Anyway, famous STPs who make art and are considered valuable as artists.


----------



## dchaox (May 8, 2021)

jetser said:


> Can you name any?
> Are there any?


Not sure if you consider story writers artists but here's a few. Squid Game's author is ISTP, Attack on Titan author, Berserk author, are ISTPs.


----------



## Derelict (Feb 27, 2017)

I can name myself.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

